# تشغيل وصيانة محطات التناضح العكسي ro



## abdallah.monem (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم *
*حبيت شارك معكن بموضوع بنظري كتير مهم هو تشغيل وصيانة محطات التناضح 
العكسي **الموضوع حيتكون من عدة أقسام اهمها : *
*موضوع الاضافات الكيميائية لعمليات التشغيل ومعاييرها وطرق حسابها *
*واجراءات الصيانة والوقاية متل الغسيل الكيميائي والحفظ و التعقيم لنظام التناضح *

*ححاول اني اتجنب الحكي العلمي التفصيلي لانو ما شالله موجود بشكل كبير 
بالمنتدى **واذكر وبسط الخلاصة التطبيقية مشان هيك سامحوني لتجاوز بعض 
المصطلحات العلمية *

*وبتمنى نتشارك سوا بخبراتنا وتجاربنا بهاد الموضوع لنشكل مرجع عربي يساعد 
أي مشغل , **وما حدا يبخل علينا برأيو العلمي او العملي لانو برأيي الخبرة العملية 
وتجربة المشغل بتوازي أكبر الابحاث بهاد 
الموضوع مشان هيك بتمنى نتشارك فيها يعني يلي واجه مشكلة ونحلت يفيدنا 
بطريقة الحل وبتمنى اسئلتنا تكون بنفس الموضوع ونتساعد بالاجابة عليها *

*اخيرا حابدأ من موضوع الغسيل الكيميائي والله المستعان *

*عبدالله منعم *


----------



## abdallah.monem (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ا*لغسيل الكيميائي :*

ضمن التشغيل الدوري لمحطات التناضح العكسي يحث تخرب أو انسداد للأغشية بسبب الملوثات المعلقة أو المنحلة الموجودة بمياه الدخل من اكثرها انتشارا : 
-	مشاكل ترسب أملاح الكالسيوم والمغنيزيوم وأهمها على شكل كربونات 
-	مشاكل ترسب أملاح الكبريتات مع شوارد مثل الكالسيوم والباريوم والسترنسيوم 
-	مشاكل ترسب أكاسيد المعادن مثل الحديد والمنغنيز والنحاس والنيكل والألمينيوم 
-	مشاكل ترسب معقدات السيليكا 
-	مشاكل ترسب المواد الغروية العضوية واللاعضوية 
-	مشاكل ترسب المركبات العضوية 
-	مشاكل الإضافات الكيميائية ( مانع التكلس – المواد المبعثرة – بولي الكترولايت ) 
-	مشاكل تشكل الكائنات العضوية ( بكتريا – الطحالب – الفطريات ) 
-	مشاكل الأكسدة بمواد التعقيم ( الهيبوكلوريت – الاوزون ) 
كل مشكلة من هذه المشاكل تتطلب طريقة مختلفة للغسيل او المعالجة ونحن سنحاول معالجة اكثر المشاكل شيوعاً 
لذا يجب معرفة نوع المشكلة بشكل دقيق وذلك من خلال تحليل كامل للماء الخام لديكم ومخطط المعالجة المسبقة ومتابعة معطيات المحطة ومشاكلها 

تتعلق سرعة حدوث هذه المشاكل بعدة عوامل مثل نسبة تواجدها بالماء الخام – جودة المعالجة المسبقة ودقة نسب حقن المواد الكيميائية ونوعيتها - نسبة الاستعادة Recovery من نظام التناضح العكسي ....







يمكن ان تسبب هذه المشاكل تلف كامل أو جزئي بالأغشية في حال لم نتمكن من السيطرة على الضرر بوقت مبكر 
ولذلك من أهم وسائل الصيانة الغسيل الكيميائي 
يستخدم الغسيل الكيمائي في حال حدوث : 
1.	نقص الغزارة 10 %
2.	ازدياد ناقلية الماء المعالج 10 %
3.	ازدياد فرق الضغط 15 % 
أو عند ايقاف المحطة عن العمل لفترة طويلة أو كجزء من الصيانة الدورية للمحطة
( من شهر الى ثلاثة أشهر للغسيل الخفيف وأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر للغسيل القاسي ) 


ونجمل لكم أكثر المشاكل انتشاراً .

¬¬*
1- مشاكل ترسب أوكسيد السيليكون – المركبات العضوية – الكائنات العضوية :*
الموقع المتوقع لظهور المشكلة : المرحلة الاولى 
المشاكل : ارتفاع تدريجي بالضغط – ارتفاع تدريجي بضغط الدخل – ارتفاع طفيف بالأملاح 
الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها :
-	غسيل قاسي : 
عند PH 11.5 - باستخدام ماءات الصوديوم بتركيز Na0H 0 .1 % 
وتزاد النسبة للحصوص على درجة PH المطلوبة 
مع SDS Sodiumdodecylsulfate 0.03%
ملاحظة : يجب عدم تجاوز الحد الاعظمي من درجة ال PH والحرارة 
PH : 11.5 ( تعديل PH في حال ارتفاعه ب Hcl ) 
درجة حرارة : 30 درجة مئوية 
يجب قياس درجة الـ PH بماء الغسيل بشكل دوري اثناء عملية الغسيل إضافة ماءات الصوديوم عند انخفاض درجة PH 




2*-	مشاكل ترسب أملاح الكالسيوم والمنغنيزيوم :*

الموقع المتوقع : المرحلة الاخيرة 
المشاكل : ارتفاع تدريجي بالضغط – ارتفاع تدريجي بضغط الدخل – ارتفاع طفيف بالاملاح 
الإجراءات الواجب اتخاذها :
يمكن استخدام نوعين من الغسيل حسب درجة الانسداد : 

غسيل عادي( خفيف ) : 
باستخدام حمض الليمون ( Citric Acid ) بتركيز 2 % حمض الليمون C6H8O7 - بودرة 
لا يحتاج لعملية تعديل PH .
غسيل قاسي : 
باستخدام حمض كلور الماء HCl ) ) بتركيز 0.5% - و يجب ضبط الـ 2.5H 

•* طريقة الغسيل : *

نرجو الاطلاع على صورة مخطط وحدة الغسيل وفي حال الحاجة سأحاول وضع تفاصيل تصميم وحدة الغسيل 

	مدة الغسيل : 1 – 2 ساعة للحالات العادية 
أول فترة 5 – 15 دقائق : غسيل بطيء ( بخفض غزارة مضخة الغسيل ) 
بعد 15 غسيل عادي 
	تعديل PH عند التغيير اكثر من 0.5 درجة 

 استبدال الماء مع المواد المستخدمة في حال تلوثها بشكل كبير مع محاولة تسجيل ما تحويه من ملوثات مثل : اللون – الرائحة - وجود مواد معلقة او رواسب .

	بعد الغسيل تدوير ماء معالج : لمدة 15 -60 دقيقة للإزالة أي آثار لمواد الغسيل . 

	تشغيل فلاش لمدة 20 – 45 دقيقة 


وأخيرا : 
يجب التأكد من المعالجة المسبقة لمحطة التناضح العكسي فهي عامل هام جدا لضمان جودة التشغيل وخصوصاً أي اضافات كيميائية يجب أن تكون محسوبة بدقة عالية 
و ننصح بقياس معطيات المحطة بشكل دوري لملاحظة أي متغيرات وتلافي أي مشاكل قبل حدوثها لضمان الحصول على افضل متابعة .

عبدالله منعم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## سلام الربيعي 1 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي منعم وبارك اللة فيكم واتطلع منكم المزيد باذن اللة تعالى


----------



## im780 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى ولكن هناك شئ يجب ذكرة وهو الا يزيد الضغط غن 9بار حتى لا تقوم الاغشية بغملية التناضح الغكسى للمواد الكيميائية

ثانيا اريد ان اسألك هل صممت دائرة الغسيل الكيميائى ام انها جاهزة غندك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (19 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## im780 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم عندى سؤال للمناقشة
كيف يتم اعادة بعض الاملاح الهامة للمياه بعد ازالتها من ro خصوصا فى شركات تحلية المياه؟


----------



## abdallah.monem (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك لاضافتك وهذا الضغط يتعلق بتوع الغشاء والوسطي المنصوح به لأغشية tw - bw هو 4 بار سأقوم بسرد بعض الملاحظات التصميمة لدارات الغسيل 
انا أعمل بشركة لتصميم وتنفيذ محطات المعالجة فلذلك نحن نصمم دارات الغسيل ونقوم بعمليات الغسيل للعملاء


----------



## abdallah.monem (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بخصوص اعادة الاملاح فالموضوع يتعلق بتحليل الماء الداخل ومواصفات المياه الناتجة المطلوبة ولكل بشكل عام ابسط انواع رفع نسبة الاملاح يتم بطريق خط مزج من قبل جهاز التناضح العكسي والاضافات الكيميائية ( بعد عملية الفلترة ) الى خزان الماء المعالج او بعد جهاز التناضح ويتم ربطه بسكر اتوماتيكي ليتم ايقاف المزج في حال توقف جهاز التناضح عن العمل في حال كانت الاملاح متوفرة بالمصدر 
أو يمكن اضافة بعض الاملاح في حال عدم توفرها من مصدر خارجي للماء المعالج


----------



## abdallah.monem (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ملاحظات على تصميم **CIP*​دارة الغسيل تتكون بشكل عام من خزان للمواد الكيميائية مع مضخة وفلتر 
نحتاج لخط لتغذية خزان المواد الكيميائية ويفضل ان يكون من ناتج المعالجة 
خط التوريع يغذي مدخل جهاز التناضح العكسي 
خطان لإعادة ناتج وصرف جهاز التناضح العكسي لخزان المواد 
فتحة تنظيف سفلية 
خط كب في حال امتلاء الخزان 
يجب ضبط سكورة جهاز التناضح العكسي لوضع الغسيل 

*اهم الملاحظات التصميمية : *

. في غسيل المحطات متعددة المراحل ينصح بغسل كل مرحلة على حدى ثم غسل جميع المراحل معاً
. المواد المصنعة منها دارة CIP  يجب ان تكون مقاومة للتآكل 
. حجم خزان دارة CIP  يجب ان يغطي على الاقل حجم الماء المار خلال الانابيب وحافظات الاغشية 
ويفضل ان يزيد من 30 – 50 % عن ذلك 
.  يحتاج الخزان لفتحة تنظيف سفلية 
. مأخذ الماء مرفوع عن اسفل الخزان
. مضخة التدوير تنصح بضغط حوالي 4 بار عند دخل المحطة – وذلك يختلف بحسب نوع الاغشية والمبدأ تقليل قدر الامكان من مرور الماء عبر اغشية التناضح العكسي فالهدف هو غسيل سطح الغشاء 
. غزارة المضخة بحسب عدد الأغشية وتحسب حسب الجدول المرفق ادناه
. الفلتر ينصح بأن يكون بدقة من 5 – 10 ميكرون لإزالة المواد المعلقة الناتجة عن عملية الغسيل 
. في المناطق الباردة جدا او الحارة جدا ينصح باستخدام نظام تسخين او تبريد بحسب الحالة للحصول على الحرارة المنصوح بها لعملية الغسيل ويجب ملاحظة ان الحرارة سترتفع بشكل تلقائي بمرور الماء على المضخة 
. بعض المواد قد تحتاج لنظام مزج ويتم إما باستخدام خلاط او بتدوير الماء من بعد المضخة إلى أعلى الخزان بسكر يستخدم عند الحاجة 
. يجب وجود مأخذ عينات قبل الدخول لنظام التناضح العكسي وللمياه الناتجة عن الغسيل (خط الصرف ) 
لقياس PH – TDS – Temperature 
. وينصح بوجود حساسات ضغط – مؤشر مستوى للخزان 
. ينصح بإرسال الماء الناتج خلال اول خمس دقائق أو حوالي 20 % من حجم محلول الغسيل للصرف مباشرة قبل اعادة الماء لخزان الغسيل وهذا يجب ان يؤخذ بالحسبان بحجم خزان الغسيل وحجم المحلول مع مراعات خفض الغزارة خلال هذه الفترة الى ثلث الغزارة التصميمية للدارة


----------



## abdallah.monem (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*Cleaning and Flushing Flow Rates per RO Pressure Tube*​ 
*Cleaning Solution Volume Requirement per RO Element*​


----------



## eng-bg-2011 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي
عندي سؤال : ماهي المدة الفاصلة بين كل عمليتي غسيل للمحطة إذا اعتبرنا مثلا أنها تنتج 12000 لتر يوميا؟

جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## abdallah.monem (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي eng-bg-2011

الجواب الدقيق لنوع الغسيل ومدته وطريقته يمكن أن يعطي بوجود تحليل للماء الخام وطريقة المعالجة المسبقة وتفاصيل المحطة لديك لديك ولكن بشكل عام 
لدينا سببين رئيسيين لاجراء عملية الغسيل 
الاول كاجراء صيانة وقائي وافضل طريقة ننصح بها هي غسيل بسيتريك اسيد ( حمض الليمون ) بتركيز 2% 
من شهر الى ثلاثة أشهر 
والسبب الثاني وجود انسداد بالأغشية وهذه تعتمد على مدى حدوث المشكلة وتكرارها ولكن لاينصح عمل 
باقي أنواع الغسيل بمدة أفل من ثلاث أشهر لانها تسبب تلف ببنية الغشاء على المدى البعيد


----------



## eng-bg-2011 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بوركت أخي 

هل تعرف عناوين كتب تهتم بهذا المجال؟ من الناحية النظرية والتطبيقة

أود بعث مشروع محطة لتحلية وتعليب المياه ولست مختصا في الكيمياء

شكرا وبارك الله في مجهوداتك​


----------



## im780 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للاخ abdallah.monem الم*علومات القيمة وممكن انا اضيف م**علومات فى موضو**ع الغسيل الكيميائى زى القانون اللى بنحسب منه حجم المادة الكيميائية الواجب استخدامها

بس ياريت ننتقل لموضو**ع تانى زى التحاليل الكيميائية ل**عينة مياه اشهر الطرق وافضل التست كيتس المتاحة
*


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخي العزيز *


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## haider2012 (3 مايو 2012)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you very much for efforts


----------



## salamwater (13 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ عبد الله ولكني ما زلت لا احصل على النتائج المطلوبة من بعد عملية الغسيل


----------



## ahmed omer (15 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## febranya (17 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى فلتر تناضح عكسى 6 مراحل ونفسى اعرف طريقة بسيطه لغسيل المببرين لان نسبة الاملاح فى ماء الصنبور 650 وحده وبيحدث ترسب للاملاح دى على وحدة التناضح العكسى وبضطر اغيرها كل فتره بسيطه 
ياريت الافاده بطريقة مختصرة


----------



## ويندوز مان (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن يكون الغشاء صلاحيته انتهت

بتغيره كل قد ايه........؟


----------



## mohammadhejazy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك أخي العزيز للمعلومات القيمة والمفيدة
عندي سؤال لو سمحت
ما سبب ارتفاع الناقلية وانخفاض الضغط على الغشاء 
(توسع الغشاء) علماً ان نسبة الكلور الحر الداخل للغشاء صفر ولايوجد مشاكل في مانع التكلس والفلتر الرملي كما أن الأغشية موضوعة في الخدمة من حوالي ستة أشهر
​


----------



## mohammadhejazy (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكراً اخي الغزيز على الموضوع المفيد
عندي سؤال للمناقشة : ما هي اسباب ارتفاع الناقلية وانخفاض الضغط على الغشاء بنفس الوقت (توسع فتحات الغشاء) غير وجود كلور حر في الماء الداخل للغشاء


----------



## المذود (10 يناير 2013)

ماذا عن فريق عمل الصيانة والتشغيل مم يتألف وكم عدد أفراده


----------



## قدرى أبوعبيدة (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى


----------



## fareada (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
عندى سؤال
عندى محطة ro قدرة 25 متر مكعب فى الساعة تتكون من مرحلتين الاولى ( ثلاث وحدات ) والثانية ( وحدتين ) وعايز أعرف كيف يتم غسيلها


----------



## alhaidry2004 (20 أغسطس 2013)

اعمل في محطة تناضح عكسي صغيرة من 6 شهور ولاحظت انه في البداية كانت انتاجية المحطة 100m3/h والان انخفضت الانتاجية الى 98.5m3/h ... ماسبب هذا الانخفاض؟


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (30 مارس 2014)

thanks 1000


----------



## khaled0709 (7 مايو 2014)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mohamed abou elata (15 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## waelazzaz (16 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

